# Any way to apply import presets in LrMobile Sync to Classic CC?



## camner (Dec 19, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: ios 11.2
Desktop Operating System: MacOS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.1 [ 1148620 ]

When I import from a camera card into LR CC I apply a variety of import options: file renaming, a develop preset, and a metadata preset.  Is there anyway to have the sync process from LRMobile down to LR Classic do the same, or do  I need to handle that manually as I move images out of the "Imported Photos" folders into their permanent locations in my filesystem?  If there is a way, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2017)

camner said:


> Mobile Operating System: ios 11.2
> Desktop Operating System: MacOS High Sierra
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.1 [ 1148620 ]
> 
> When I import from a camera card into *LR CC* I apply a variety of import options: file renaming, a develop preset, and a metadata preset.



Do you mean when you import into LR Classic? I assume you do, as it's not possible to do those things during import to LRCC.

And equally it's not possible to have Classic do them automatically when images are dowloaded from the cloud, they have to be done manually after the sync has finished.


----------



## camner (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes, I mean LR Classic...haven’t gotten used to the new name yet!

Too bad about the inability to apply import processing, but that’s what I thought might be the case.  Thanks for your helpful reply.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2017)

I doubt it'll ever be possible to apply those things in Classic when syncing down from the cloud, though I hope at least some of them will become possible at the point of image ingestion, i.e. I'd like to be able to apply metadata presets and rename when importing into LRCC, for instance.


----------



## prbimages (Dec 20, 2017)

camner said:


> Too bad about the inability to apply import processing ...



You _could _work around it: after your images are properly downloaded to LR Classic, you could remove them from Lightroom while making sure to leave them on disk. Then, re-import them into Classic, this time using all your presets.

It's a bit of a clumsy work-around so you'd have to decide whether it was worth the effort.


----------



## camner (Dec 20, 2017)

prbimages said:


> You _could _work around it: after your images are properly downloaded to LR Classic, you could remove them from Lightroom while making sure to leave them on disk. Then, re-import them into Classic, this time using all your presets.
> 
> It's a bit of a clumsy work-around so you'd have to decide whether it was worth the effort.


True enough, but if I'm going to take that approach then I might as well abandon the Adobe Cloud sync and just transfer manually photos taken on my iDevices!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2017)

Although it's a nuisance, for me I see it as just a small nuisance. After the images have synced down into Classic, it only takes a few seconds to select them all in grid view, then F2 to rename them (my standard rename template is automatically loaded, so I just have to click OK), then in the Metadata panel select the appropriate Metadata preset. I don't tend to apply a  standard develop preset on iPhone captures, but if I did I could do that at the same time in the Quick Develop panel.


----------



## camner (Dec 20, 2017)

Jim,

I agree that it isn’t a large nuisance.  What I’m finding, though, is that the sync process isn’t as seamless and automatic as I thought it would be, but it isn’t a LR issue, I think; it’s an iOS issue.  What I’m noticing is that the sync process from iOS to the cloud requires the iOS LR app to be opened to start the process.  That is, if I take images using the built-in iOS camera app (NOT the LR iOS app), even though I have iOS LR set to “sync automatically,” the sync process will not initiate until/unless I open the app.  Interestingly, even if I use the wake/sleep button to sleep the phone, the sync process seems to continue in the background, but once that particular sync is complete, future images taken with the IOS camera app will not start to sync until I open iOS LR again (by the way, what’s the correct name of the iOS LR app in Adobe’s new nomenclature?  Is it still LrMobile?)


----------

